# Hardware für ersten Heimserver



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Hallo,

Nach dem letztes die Entscheidung für meinen ersten Heimserver gefallen ist, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach der passenden Hardware.
In einen anderen Forum wurde mir das Zusammengestellt:

*CPU*: AMD Athlon II X4 740 4x 3.20GHz So.FM2 BOX (evtl. Untervolten)
*MB:* ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M AMD A85X So.FM2 
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mine 2 (semi-passiv)
*Graka: *ATI Radeon HD 4350 PCIe (10 € über Ebay, kommt raus, sobald RemoteDesktop funktioniert)
*SSD:* Crucial M4 128 GB für das/die OS
*Datengrab:* 3x2 TB WD RED im RAID 5
*RAM:*8GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
*PSU*:Xilence SPS-XP250.SFX 250W SFX12V
*Gehäuse:* Ein alter Miditower der hier noch rumsteht
*OS:* Win Server 2008 R2 x64 Ultimate (bekomme ich über die Uni)

Gesammt ca. 600 €


Der zunächst geplante Anwendungszweck ist:

 - Datenspeicher (für PC + Laptop + Smartphone)
 - Streaming an TV
 - kleiner Web und FTP Server
 - Dedizierte Server für LANs (CoD 4, Minecraft o.ä.)

Ich weiß, das er dafür viel zu viel Leistung hat. Allerdings möchte ich gleichzeitig auch mich in die Serverwelt einarbeiten und mit VM etc. experimentieren. Und wer weiß was er dann noch für Funktionen bekommt. Da möchte ich dem entsprechend Luft haben. Allerdings auch nicht zu viel Strom verbrauchen.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Bei solch einer Anschaffung hab ich gern eine zweite Meinung


----------



## joasas (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Ich würde dir eher zur Seagate Constellation Serie raten (höheren Zuverlässigkeit, siehe DB) als zu der WD Red Serie. Netzteil solltest du ebenfalls überdenken.


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

DB? Lohnen sich die 20 € Pro Platte wirklich (sind ja immerhin nochmal 60 €)

Es ist echt schwer im <300 Watt bereich gute Tests zu finden. Was wäre mit einem 300 Watt be quiet?


----------



## Cappuandy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



joasas schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eher zur Seagate Constellation Serie raten (höheren Zuverlässigkeit, siehe DB) als zu der WD Red Serie.
> Netzteil solltest du ebenfalls überdenken.


 
Jopp, die HDD´s würd ich auch eher nehmen oder auch die SV35 Serie. (edit)
Das Mainboard ist okey.
Cpu würd ich dann schon nen APU mit integrierter Grafik nehmen, zb. den A8-5500 dann sparst dir auch die Grafikkarte.
Die iGP kannste dann auch abschalten wenn sie nicht mehr benötigt wird.
Würde dann aber auch schnelleren Ram nehmen, 1600er o.1866er
Netzteil alternative. BeQuiet Pure Power L7

Dann passt das so.. mMn.
Gruß und frohes Fest schonmal.


----------



## Timsu (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Für einen Homeserver finde ich AM3(+) deutlich passender als FM2.
Die WD Red sind ausreichend, bei der SV35 Serie gibt es immer Diskussionen, ob sie für den Betrieb im Desktop/Homeserver geeignet sind, eigentlich sind es Videoplatten denen eine bestimmte Fehlerkorrektur fehlt.
Wie willst du denn dass RAID aufbauen? (und warum)?
Hardware, Software oder FakeRAID und welches Betriebssystem willst du nutzen?
Als Netztteil könnte man sich das Cougar A300 anschauen.


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Über den Raidkontroller auf dem MB.(Deswegen ein Board mit A85X und kein Günstigeres). Es sind aktuell knapp 3TB an Daten die da drauf sollen. Und da mann im RAID sich keine Gedanken machen muss wie man jetzt die Daten auf die HDDs aufteilt und durch Raid 5 eine gewisse Sicherheit über das übliche Backup hinaus bietet, wollte ich das so lösen. Bessere Lösungen sind natürlich willkommen.

OS Wird zunächst Win Server 2008 R2 x64 Ultimate (bekomme ich über die Uni)

1600 RAM kostet ja kaum mehr, dann solchen. Und lässt sich die iGPU ganz ausschalten? Also nicht nur wie bei Intel in den Standby schicken.


----------



## joasas (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Also ich würde aufgrund der 10 fach höheren Zuverlässigkeit definitiv zu den Seagate Platten greifen (hat rein gar nichts mit den persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun, ich hab Festplatten von so gut wie jedem Hersteller da). Für RAID würde ich einen RAID Controller nutzen der auch etwas taugt, aber der kostet dann leider schon so viel wie fast deine ganze Kombination.


----------



## Timsu (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Naja FakeRAID sind gerade bie RAID 5 nicht so das wahre:
Langsam, auf Treiberunterstützung angewiesen, recht leicht Fehler verursachend, nicht bei Boardtausch nutzbar etc.
Entweder du machst Softwareraid unter ZFS oder Hardwareraid mit z.b. einem Dell Perc 5i.
Und wie schon gesagt, ist AM3(+) für dich deutlich besser geeignet als FM2.


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Ok, 

soviel ist mir RAID auch nicht Wert. Dann werde ich das per Software lösen. Kommt Windows mit ZFS Klar?
Tipps für MB und CPU auf AM3 Basis? Ich guck selber auch mal.

Aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Timsu (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> soviel ist mir RAID auch nicht Wert. Dann werde ich das per Software lösen. Kommt Windows mit ZFS Klar?
> Tipps für MB und CPU auf AM3 Basis? Ich guck selber auch mal.
> ...


ZFS ist ein Dateisystem für z.b. FreeNAS, Openinidiana, FreeBSD oder Solaris.
Windows kommt damit nicht klar.
Dafür bietet es eine sehr hohe Sicherheit und viele Funktionen wie z.b. RAID.
Als Speicher würde ich dann ECC Ram nehmen.
CPU könnte ein Athlon 2 X2 sein, dass Board irgendeins von Asus.


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Ok als Board ein Asus M5A78L-M LX3 dazu ein AMD Athlon II X3 460 und 8GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 ECC DIMM CL9 Dual Kit?

Kommen Board und CPU mit ECC klar? Konnte dazu nichts eindeutiges finden.

FreeNAS + ZFS hört sich gut an, wenn es nur um Daten ginge. Da das Ding aber mehr soll und ich eben auch experimentieren will, wäre die HDDs durch ZFS nur auf das zu beschränken, kontraproduktiv. Ist es per Software möglich ein RAID zu erstellen, das FreeNAS und Windows nutzen können? (Jeweils als eigene VM) Oder muss dafür doch ein Hardwarecontroller her?


----------



## Cappuandy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> 1600 RAM kostet ja kaum mehr, dann solchen. Und lässt sich die iGPU ganz ausschalten? Also nicht nur wie bei Intel in den Standby schicken.


nee, auch komplett abschalten - Bios - aber somit dann auch garkeine Display ausgabe - wenn du es via Remote machen willst.
Aber wenn der APU eh schon drauf is kann die iGP auch an bleiben, verbraucht doch dadurch nich mehr.

Ich weiß nich in wieweit nen AM3(+) Homeserver besser sein sollte, vorallem besser im verbrauch.. unter 95W cpu gibts da nix,dann wirds mit dem Semi-Passiv kühler auch eng. 
Edit: es sei denn er nimmt ein Am3 e. Athlon mit 45W.
Gruß


----------



## Timsu (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Erstmal hat die TDP nicht wirklich etwas mit dem Verbrauch zu tun.
Ich würde eher ein 2 Kerner nehmen, dafür aber ein besseres Board, welches die Möglichkeit gibt 16GB RAM zu verbauen, falls du später mit VMs arbeiten willst, wäre eins mit 970er Chipsatz praktisch, da dort IOMMU möglich ist.
Du kannst natürlich deine Daten per smb freigeben, dann können alle Betriebssysteme als Netzwerkfreigabe darauf zugreifen.

Softwareraid mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen ist nicht möglich, genauso wie Hardwareraid und ZFS nicht zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Also was jetzt 
FM2 / AM3+ / villeicht doch Intel. RAID ja/nein. Per Software oder doch per Hardware. iGPU oder nicht ...

Ich will doch nur ein "kleinen", leisen, stromsparenden Server der meine Daten (kanpp 2,5+ TB) im Netzwerk bereitstellt und dabei genug Power hat um mal mit zwei oder drei VMs zu experimentieren und nen kleinen Minecraft Server managen zu können.
Ich weiß, ich stell mir das wohl zu einfach vor. Da kann man nicht einfach sagen: läuft oder läuft nicht.

Dann evtl. ein ASRock 970 Extreme3 mit einem AMD Athlon II X2 270? Sind für VMs nicht mehr Threads besser, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Timsu (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Ich würde ein Athlon II X2 mit Asus M5A97 nehmen und da 16 GB ECC RAM drauf.
Für VMs brauchst du hauptsächlich RAM, die CPU ist ziemlich unwichtig.
Falls du virtualisieren willst, könntest du dir ESXi einmal anschauen, allerdings benötigst du da noch eine Netzwerkkarte (20€) und ein HBA für die Festplatten (80€).


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

ESXi (bzw. VMware vSphere Hypervisor) hört sich Interessant an. Wenn ich das richtig verstehen, erstellt das dann das Software RAID und die Gast OS nutzen das dann? Und für was die extra Karten? Treibersupport von ESXi für das ASUS Board nicht ausreichend? Oder benötig ESXi "für sich" einen eigenen Controller.

Da sich nun doch einige Fragen auftun. gibt es eine Seite, die all das Übersichtlich zusammenfasst? Quasi "Server für Anfänger"


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Timsu schrieb:


> Naja FakeRAID sind gerade bie RAID 5 nicht so das wahre:
> Langsam,


Ich hatte das schonmal getestet. (siehe sig)


> auf Treiberunterstützung angewiesen,


Wie jeder controller. Ist also eher ein schwaches argument.


> recht leicht Fehler verursachend,


Nicht mehr, wie jede andere methode auch...


> nicht bei Boardtausch nutzbar etc.


Kannst du so nicht sehen. Bei amd-boards könnte ein board-tausch  sicherlich probleme mit sich bringen, aber bei intel kannst du sogar ein  board von einem anderen hersteller nehmen bzw. eines verwenden, wo eine  neuere ICH drauf verbaut wurde.


> Und wie schon gesagt, ist AM3(+) für dich deutlich besser geeignet als FM2.


 Begründung??? Es ist eher umgedreht, da die kombination aus AM3+ cpu  und board mehr strom benötigt als das entsprechende FM2-pendant. (FM2  ist auf stromsparen optimiert)
Wenn du natürlich eine kombination aus am3+ cpu und board kennst, die  ähnlich leistung wie ein A10 5800k hat und dabei im idle um die 50W  benötigt (eher darunter), dann heraus damit. Bei einem A4, den ich für  den homeserver empfehlen würde, würde es natürlich noch ein wenig  schwieriger ihn in sachen watt zu unterbieten.


Timsu schrieb:


> Als Speicher würde ich dann ECC Ram nehmen.


 Das ist aber geldverschwendung bei einer  desktop-cpu. Die können mit dem ECC nichts anfangen. Das bringt nur was  bei opteron`s.


Timsu schrieb:


> Erstmal hat die TDP nicht wirklich etwas mit dem Verbrauch zu tun.


 Du weißt hoffentlich, das cpu`s mit 95W TDP unter vollast nicht bloß 50W nehmen.  Und der idle-verbrauch wird natürlich auch ein wenig höher liegen.


Cappuandy schrieb:


> Aber wenn der APU eh schon drauf is kann die  iGP auch an bleiben, verbraucht doch dadurch nich mehr.


Sehe ich ähnlich...


> Ich weiß nich in wieweit nen AM3(+) Homeserver besser sein  sollte, vorallem besser im verbrauch.. unter 95W cpu gibts da nix,dann  wirds mit dem Semi-Passiv kühler auch eng.


Meinen A10 kühl ich hier mit einem billiger Freezer wo ein 92 mm arctic  cooling-lüfter drauf sitzt. Das ganze ist im idle unhörbar (bin recht  empfindlich in der richtung, der lüfter dreht da mit ca. 700 U/min, die  eine verbaute 2 TB-platte ist dagegen übel laut!), bei mittlerer last  minimal hörbar und unter last gut hörbar. Hätte ich was größeres  montiert, könnte ich auch unter vollast fast passiv kühlen.


> Edit: es sei denn er nimmt ein Am3 e. Athlon mit 45W.


 Selbst die e-prozessoren würde ich für stromsparende rechner nicht mehr  empfehlen, da das ganze mit extra grafikkarte (würde dann wenigstens  zum installieren benötigt) schon wieder anfängt strom zu verbrauchen.



Nilson schrieb:


> Also was jetzt


 Ich würde dir für den server einen aktuellen A4 oder einen i3 plus board mit mid.-preisigem chipsatz empfehlen. Wenn du natürlich unbedingt raid 5 willst, kommst du um die topmodelle bei den chipsätzen vermutlich nicht herum.
RAM: bei einem A4 solltest du min. DDR1600 nehmen, bei einem i3 sollte aber DDR1066 schon reichen. ECC kannst du auf alle fälle weg lassen dafür kannst du dich nach ECO-RAM umschauen (1,35V), was auch nochmal ein paar watt spart.
RAID: Das mußt du wissen. Raid 5 spart dir eine festplatte im vergleich zu den anderen modi. Zur leistung brauchst du nur mal in meine sig zu schauen. Ich hatte das vor geraumer zeit mal getest.
Festplatten: Da kann man nix empfehlen. Jeder kauft am besten das, womit er die besten erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Bei mir wäre das z.b. samsung wobei ich jetzt auf toshiba umsteigen mußte. (meldet sich beim system als hitachi an...)


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Das ist mal nen Wort 

Wenn Intel auch geht (Bei Preis/Leistung/Stromverbrauch), was hältst du davon?

*CPU*: i3 3220T (evtl. Untervolten)
*MB:* ASRock H77 Pro4-M
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mine 2 (semi-passiv)
*SSD:* Crucial M4 128 GB für das/die OS
*Datengrab:* 3x2 TB WD RED [Hab bis jetzt mit WD gute Erfahrung gehabt]
*RAM:* TeamGroup Xtreem Vulcan DIMM Kit 8GB PC3L-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3L-1600)
*PSU*:300 Watt be quiet 

RAID 5 fänd ich deswegen Praktisch, weil man das relativ kostengünstig erweitern kann, ohne auf die Sicherheit zu verzichten. Und da eh Gbit Lan wohl die Datenrate limitiert ist der kleine Unterscheid zw. Hardware und Onboard RAID wohl zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> Das ist mal nen Wort
> 
> Wenn Intel auch geht (Bei Preis/Leistung/Stromverbrauch), was hältst du davon?


Bei der cpu würde ich den i3 3220T gegen einen i3 2120T taschen. Letzterer ist zwar langsamer, kann aber intels virtualisierungstechnik. (der 3220T nicht) Ob es vorteile bringt mag ich allerdings nicht zu beurteilen.
Den rest finde ich so i.o. wobei Timsu ja meinte, das mehr RAM bei virtualisierung besser wäre. (kenne mich mit Vm`s nicht aus)


> RAID 5 fänd ich deswegen Praktisch, weil man das relativ kostengünstig erweitern kann, ohne auf die Sicherheit zu verzichten.


Das mit dem erweitern ist so eine sache. Auf onboard bzw. software-basis kann schonmal ein tag vergehen, bis eine zusätzliche platte eingebunden ist. (der verbund wird dabei langsamer) Bei einem richtigen controller besteht das problem nicht, aber der braucht auch strom. (und im idealfall eine sehr gute gehäuse-belüftung)


> Und da eh Gbit Lan wohl die Datenrate limitiert ist der kleine Unterscheid zw. Hardware und Onboard RAID wohl zu vernachlässigen.


 ...und gleich der nächste fallstrick... Da du onboard-lan benutzt und das bestimmt kein intel-controller ist, erwarte bitte keine max.-datenraten. Ich hatte da immer probleme auf den realtek bzw. marvell-dingern über 80 MB/s zu kommen. (von ssd ins netzwerk kommen hingegen auch mal 115 MB/s zusammen, wenn die gegenseite mit macht)
Auf der anderen seite hatte ich (und hab noch) ein msi-board mit core2duo drauf (ja, mobil-cpu und entsprechender chipsatz) und intel-lan was diese probleme nicht hatte.


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Was muss man für eine gute Gbit Karte hinlegen? (Wobei ich eh bereits von 80MB/s ausgegangen bin, eben wegen jener Differenz zwischen "theoretisch möglich" und "praktisch machbar")

Ich werd mich mal einlesen und dann entscheiden ob die Virtualisierungstechnologie des i3 2120T den niedrigeren Takt gegenüber dem i3 3220T aufwiegt. Wobei laut Intel der  i3 3200T auch Intel® Virtualisierungstechnik (VT-x) kann. (Intel)

PS: Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> Was muss man für eine gute Gbit Karte hinlegen? (Wobei ich eh bereits von 80MB/s ausgegangen bin, eben wegen jener Differenz zwischen "theoretisch möglich" und "praktisch machbar")


Würde keine extra karte kaufen. Intel-lan gibt es auch onboard z.b. auf einem ASUS P8Z77-V Pro


> Lässt sich dann nicht über beide Karten Daten zum Switch schicken, sodass man mehr als die 125 MB/s nutzen kann (zumindest wenn mehr als ein Client Daten ziehen (Pro Client sind es ja dann wieder max die 1Gbit))


Ich glaube nicht, das es so funzt wie du denkst. Es gibt allerdings von intel karten mit mehreren anschlüssen, die diese bündeln können. Das wird aber wieder eine passende gegenstelle vorraus setzen.


> Ich werd mich mal einlesen und dann entscheiden ob die Virtualisierungstechnologie des i3 2120T den niedrigeren Takt gegenüber dem i3 3220T aufwiegt. Wobei laut Intel der  i3 3200T auch Intel® Virtualisierungstechnik (VT-x) kann. (Intel)


 Ok... Hatte nur nach der bezeichnung "Intel-VT" bzw. "IVT" gesucht. Aber wenn dem so ist, revidiere ich meine aussage bzgl. der cpu.


----------



## riedochs (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Wenn ich mir deinen Desktop in der Signatur anschaue würde ich eher darauf mit den VMs spielen als auf dem Server. Ich hatte auch einen QuadCore + 8GB RAM jetzt 4 Jahre als Server und am Ende ist es doch angenehmer die VMs lokal auf dem PC zu haben.

Ich habe mich inzwischen als Heimserver für diese Konfiguration entschieden:
1 x HP ProLiant MicroServer N40L, Turion II Neo N40L, 2GB RAM,  250GB
1 x HP MicroServer Remote Access Card (615095-B21)(658553-421)
2 x ADATA Premier SP800  32GB, 2.5", SATA II (ASP800S-32GM-C)
2 x Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 2000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (HDS5C3020ALA632)
1 x HP NC360T, 2x 1000Base-T, PCIe x4 (412648-B21) (bei Ebay für 49 Euro)
+ CarePack 3 Jahre Vor Ort am nächsten Werktag für den N40L

Stromverbrauch habe ich noch nicht ermittelt, weil die USV noch nicht eingerichtet ist. Auf dem Server läuft Ubuntu Server 12.04LTS. Hier noch ein recht interessanter Thread dazu: [Sammelthread] HP ProLiant N36L/N40L/N54L Microserver

Die SSDs laufen als RAID1 mit dem OS, die Hitatchi als RAID1 für die Daten. Beide RAID sind mit mdadm erstellt.


----------



## Nilson (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Würde keine extra karte kaufen. Intel-lan gibt es auch onboard z.b. auf einem ASUS P8Z77-V Pro


Dafür kostet das Board gleich mal das 3 Fache. Oder kosten gute (gut im Sinne von "für mich lohnend") Gbit Karten so viel, denn im Grunde langen die 80 bzw. 125 MB/s ja auch (für mich)



riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deinen Desktop in der Signatur anschaue würde ich eher darauf mit den VMs spielen als auf dem Server. Ich hatte auch einen QuadCore + 8GB RAM jetzt 4 Jahre als Server und am Ende ist es doch angenehmer die VMs lokal auf dem PC zu haben.
> 
> Ich habe mich inzwischen als Heimserver für diese Konfiguration entschieden:
> 1 x HP ProLiant MicroServer N40L, Turion II Neo N40L, 2GB RAM,  250GB
> ...



Da hat man fast ne Lösung und zack, kommt noch ne Variante um die Ecke. In wie fern ist es angenehmer die auf dem PC zu haben? Die sollen ja auch laufen, wenn der PC nicht läuft und man mim Laptop aufm Sofa sitzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> Dafür kostet das Board gleich mal das 3 Fache. Oder kosten gute (gut im Sinne von "für mich lohnend" Gbit Karten so viel), denn im Grunde langen die 80 bzw. 125 MB/s ja auch (für mich)


 Das war das, was ich so adhoc gefunden habe. (ohne nach dem preis zu schauen) 
Die non-pro variante ist natürlich etwas günstiger. (149€) Alternativ gäbe es noch was von Intel direkt oder du suchst dier hier was schönes raus. 


riedochs schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch habe ich noch nicht ermittelt, weil die USV noch nicht eingerichtet ist.


Wie hast du die usv dimensioniert, wenn du den stromverbrauch nicht kennst? Ich hatte beim aussuchen der usv eine bestimmte laufzeit angepeilt und dazu brauchte ich den stromverbrauch des systems. (incl. des restes, welcher auch noch dran hängt)


----------



## riedochs (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> Da hat man fast ne Lösung und zack, kommt noch ne Variante um die Ecke. In wie fern ist es angenehmer die auf dem PC zu haben? Die sollen ja auch laufen, wenn der PC nicht läuft und man mim Laptop aufm Sofa sitzt.


 
Ich hatte genau das gleiche vor wie du. Mit dem Notebook via Remote Desktop die VMs nutzen. Das erste Jahre habe ich das auch noch intensiv getan, im 2. Jahr schon weniger und die letzten 2 Jahre gar nicht mehr. Dafür habe ich ich mich mehr über den Stromverbrauch geärgert. Als sich dann vor 3 Wochen das Ableben meiner 3 Platten im RAID5 ankündigte habe ich mich für was Stromsparendes entschieden. Das ist eben meine Erfahrung. Dein Desktop hat mehr als genug Leistung für mehrere VMs (Ich habe eine ähnliche Konfiguration mit i7-2600k + 4x4GB Kingston Value) und betreibe da teilweise 4 VMs gleichzeitig.


----------



## Timsu (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Um mal ein paar Fehlinformationen aus dem Weg zu räumen:
Bei AMD können alle AM3(+) CPUs ECC RAM verwenden, welcher auch sehr wichtig für ZFS ist.
Ein AThlon II X2 verbraucht im Idle mit einer Platte um die 25 Watt.
FakeRAID ist für die Datenspeicherung am schlechtesten, deutlich schlechter als z.b. ein RaidZ.
Man braucht nun kein teures Board mit IntelController, eine Gigabit CT für 20€ reicht aus.

ESXi ist ein sog. "Bare-Metal-Hypervisor" eine Art Minibetriebssystem, wo du deine VMs drauf laufen lassen kannst.
Es gibt einen Client wo du alles bequem drüber steuern kannst.
Da ZFS aber direkten Hardwarezugriff braucht, musst du die  Platten für den Datenspeicher für den Falle, dass du ESXi nutzt, an einen extra Controller/HBA anschließen, den du per IOMMU/VT-D durchreichst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Timsu schrieb:


> Um mal ein paar Fehlinformationen aus dem Weg zu räumen:
> Bei AMD können alle AM3(+) CPUs ECC RAM verwenden, welcher auch sehr wichtig für ZFS ist.


Ok...Nachdem ich ein bißchen im inet gesucht habe, geb ich mich an dieser stelle geschlagen. Allerding sei noch erwähnt, das das bios/uefi ECC auch unterstützen muß. (macht längst nicht jedes board)


> Ein AThlon II X2 verbraucht im Idle mit einer Platte um die 25 Watt.


Da mußt du aber eigentlich noch eine grafikkarte dazu rechnen. Windows blind einrichten bzw. immer mal damit arbeiten geht wirklich nur ganz schlecht.
Mal davon ab sind die 25W sicherlich auch problemlos mit einem A4 5300 zu machen und mit manueller anpassung ist mit sicherheit noch mehr einsparpotenzial drin. (es gibt da einen thread, wo diverse user den vorgänger von trinity liano auf 10W idle gebracht haben)


> Man braucht nun kein teures Board mit IntelController, eine Gigabit CT für 20€ reicht aus.


Hmmm...Du kaufst also nur 50€-boards... Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, das ein Sockel 1155 Asus-Board für 85€ schon teuer für dich ist.


----------



## Timsu (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



> Allerding sei noch erwähnt, das das bios/uefi ECC auch unterstützen muß. (macht längst nicht jedes board)


Aber fast jedes Asus Board.





> Da mußt du aber eigentlich noch eine grafikkarte dazu rechnen. Windows blind einrichten bzw. immer mal damit arbeiten geht wirklich nur ganz schlecht.


Eigentlich braucht man die Grafikkarte nur beim installieren. Dann kann man RDP oder ähnliches nutzen, mit ESXi hat sich das Problem sowieso erledigt, da man dort für alle VMs eine Art VNC Verbindung hat, welche auch ohne installierte Software auf dem Gastbetriebsystem bzw. auch beim booten dieser Funktioniert.


> Mal davon ab sind die 25W sicherlich auch problemlos mit einem A4 5300 zu machen und mit manueller anpassung ist mit sicherheit noch mehr einsparpotenzial drin. (es gibt da einen thread, wo diverse user den vorgänger von trinity liano auf 10W idle gebracht haben)


Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass Trinity insgesamt sparsamer ist, allerdings hast du da auch kein ECC, IOMMU soll zwar vorhanden sein, aber ob es wirklich funktioniert (muss im BIOS freigeschaltet sein) dazu habe ich noch keine Info gefunden.


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Da wegen der Nutzung von Windows ZFS eh nicht nutzbar ist, fällt der Aspekt wohl weg. 
Oder "übersetzt" ESXi NTFS in ZFS und zurück und nur Wenn das gast OS ebenfalls ZFS nutzen will, dann muss es den Virtuellen Controller durch ESXi über IOMMU/VT-D umgehen? Also erstell ich das RAID 5 per ESXi in ZFS und Windows "denkt" es wär NTFS?

Bei ECC bin ich mir nicht sicher, was denn nu. Wie stabiler wird mein Server dadurch? Und was muss alles ECC fähig sein (bei AMD / Intel | mit / ohne VM) damit das auch funktioniert.

Und wie viel sparsamer sind die AMDs gegenüber dem i3 wenn man die Leistung mit rein rechnet? (also Leistung/Verbrauch)


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Du kannst doch unter z.b. FreeNAS eine Netzwerkfreigabe erstellen, somit kannst du von allen Betriebssystemen auf deine Daten zugreifen.
ESXi erstelllt kein RAIDD; übersetzt auch nichts sondern es ist nur das Gastbetriebssystem für die VMs.
Bei AMD muss nur das Mainboard (und natürlich der RAM) ECC fähig sind, hier sind es so gut wie alle Asusboards.
Bei Intel braucht man ein spezielles Board, welches ab 150€ losgeht, als CPUs gehen Pentium, Celeron, i3 und Xeon, die VM spielt keine Rolle.
MMn. ist ECC für ZFS pflicht.

Die i3 haben mehr Leistung/Watt, allerdings ist ECC+VT-D nur ziemlich teuer zu haben.


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Ahh, jetzt versteh ich das. Ok so ergibt dass Sinn: alle Gast OS (außer FreeNAS) greifen über das Netzwerk auf die HDDs zu, weil es ja alles "eigene Server" sind, und da TCP/IP eh Datensystem unabhängig ist kann dann auch Win mir ZFS "umgehen". Und da alles über die Internen Virtuellen Controller läuft, leidet die Datenrate nicht mal so stark drunter? Nur warum ich dafür noch einen extra HBA brauche erschließt sich mir noch nicht, kann FreeNAS nicht über IOMMU/VT-D auf den Controller auf dem MB zugreifen?

Ich rechne das alles mal durch. Und guck was sich Kosten/Nutzen am besten für mich eignet.


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Wenn du kein IOMMU/VT-D nutzt, dann sieht das Guest OS nur eine Art virtuelle Festplatte, kann aber nicht direkt auf die Festplatte zugreifen, es liegt sozusagen noch eine Schicht von ESXi dazwischen.
Solche virtuellen Festplatten nimmt man z.b. als Bootlaufwerk für die VMs.
Nun muss ZFS aber direkt (ohne eine "Schicht" dazwischen von ESXi) auf die Platten zugreifen, also muss man ein Controller (und damit auch die angeschlossenen Platten) durchreichen.
Bei einigen Boards klappt das auch mit den Onboard-Sata Steckplätzen, allerdings macht das dann kein Sinn, weil man wieder ein extra Controller für die Bootlaufwerke der VMs braucht, diese dürfen nämlich nicht durchgereicht sein.


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Ah, also der gesammte Controller oder garnicht. Kann man da theoretisch jede PCIe-SATA-Karte nehmen und muss die auch was spezielles können?


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Der Controller sollte die Möglichkeit haben, als reiner HBA Adapter zu dienen, also alle RAID Funktionen auszuschalten.
Außerdem ist es natürlich praktisch, wenn er einigermaßen schnell ist und nicht bekannt dafür ist, Probleme mit dem Gast-OS zu machen.
Der IBM M1015 wird hier ziemlich oft benutzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Timsu schrieb:


> Aber fast jedes Asus Board.


Das "fast" lässt aber aus dem glücksspiel keine sichere sache werden...


> Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass Trinity insgesamt sparsamer ist, allerdings hast du da auch kein ECC, IOMMU soll zwar vorhanden sein, aber ob es wirklich funktioniert (muss im BIOS freigeschaltet sein) dazu habe ich noch keine Info gefunden.


 Also das bestehen auf ECC deinerseits kann ich nicht verstehen. Es soll ein home-server gebaut werden und der muß nicht unbedingt höchstmögliche datenintegrität gewährleisten. Wenn man auf nummer sicher gehen will, nimmt man RAM aus der kompatibilitätsliste des mainboards und betreibt ihn unterhalb der spezifikation. Dann ist, meiner ansicht nach, die wahrscheinlichkeit eines bitfehlers auf der festplatte höher, als einen im RAM zu bekommen.
Bzgl. IOMMU, es soll laut Anandtech bei trinity-apu`s vorhanden sein und ich denke, diverse mainboards werden es auch unterstützen. (so wie ich es mir mit meinen 2-jahren schul-englisch von vor 17 jahren zusammen reimen konnte, ist es wohl nicht bloß für virtuelle maschienen von vorteil)


Timsu schrieb:


> Die i3 haben mehr Leistung/Watt, allerdings ist ECC+VT-D nur ziemlich teuer zu haben.


VT-D gibt es ab einem i5 bzw. einer handvoll pentium-modellen (siehe hier) und ECC erst ab xeon.


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Es steht auf der Asus-Homepage welches Board ECC kann, also nichts mit Glücksspiel.
Wenn man bei ZFS kein ECC nutzt, stellt man das ganze Sicherheitskonzept  von ZFS auf den Kopf, bei google sollte sich einiges finden lassen.
Dass es VT-D und ECC zusammen nur mit den Xeons gibt weiß ich.
Allerdings gibt es ECC entgegen den Angaben von Intel auch bei den Zweikernern, bei i5 und i7 aber nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn man bei ZFS kein ECC nutzt, stellt man das ganze Sicherheitskonzept  von ZFS auf den Kopf, bei google sollte sich einiges finden lassen.


 Und das wird wohl der knackpunkt sein. ZFS schein mir etwas zuviel des guten zu sein, da Nilson vermutlich nichtmal 10% der funktionen benötigt. Zudem soll windows server zum einsatz kommen, welches nicht von ZFS unterstützt wird. (es sollte so zwangsläufig in einem vm-container landen oder müßte in einen extra bereich auf der platte)


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Seh ich auch so, ZFS und ECC und alles ist wohl das bessere wenn es um absolute Datensicherheit geht. Aber für meine Zwecke dann doch zuviel des guten. (Vorallem wenn dann nochmal 100€ nur für nen HBA Adapter dazukommen) Und da FreeNAs auch mit NTFS klar zukommen scheint, werd ich wohl, wenn nicht noch ein Einwand kommt , das Intelsystem nehmen.


----------



## Cappuandy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> ..wenn nicht noch ein Einwand kommt , das Intelsystem nehmen.


 
hihi, ich sehe ihr seit dem "Ende" nahe..  mal schaun ob noch ein "einwand" kommt.
Gruß u. viel erfolg beim einrichten dann..


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Also ein Linux/Solaris System mit NTFS ist in Bezug auf Performance eine ganz schlechte Idee.
Und wie willst du dein RAID 5 nun machen?
Willst du weiterhin bei ESXi bleiben?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> Und da FreeNAs auch mit NTFS klar zukommen scheint...


 Ok...Baaahhhnnnhhoooofffff...
Wieso jetzt freenas? So ein bißchen dateifreigabe schafft schon ein schnödes windows xp, vista, 7. Da wird doch windows server das auch können.
Bzgl. des systems, das mainboard aus post 27 wäre noch eine alternative.


Timsu schrieb:


> Also ein Linux/Solaris System mit NTFS ist in Bezug auf Performance eine ganz schlechte Idee.


Im startpost ist von windows server die rede...


> Und wie willst du dein RAID 5 nun machen?


 Ich wäre für die variante via chipsatz. Die sollte vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, wofür soll das RAID 5 gut sein? Was versprichst du dir davon? Die zusätzlichen Platten kosten neben der Zusatzanschaffung vor allem auch mehr Strom. 

Und ein weiterer Punkt ist, wie sieht es mit einer Backupstrategie aus? Hast du dir schon überlegt wie und wo du deine Daten sichern willst? Das Ganze einfach nur auf nen Server zu parken halte ich für Fahrlässig!


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und ein weiterer Punkt ist, wie sieht es mit einer Backupstrategie aus? Hast du dir schon überlegt wie und wo du deine Daten sichern willst? Das Ganze einfach nur auf nen Server zu parken halte ich für Fahrlässig!


 
Stimmt, habe ich ganz vergessen, darüber muss man sich natürlich Gedanken machen.


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Alles soll zunächst über Win Server laufen, deshalb NTFS. Der Rest (Linux, FreeNAS) über VMs sollen das nicht "Hauptberuflich machen". Sondern nur um zu testen wie es darüber geht. Und es ist leichter Linux zu NTFS wie Windows zu was anderem zu überreden.(soweit ich weiß)

Backup: Zunächst bleiben die Daten auch im PC, zusammen mit dem RAID5 im Server sollte das fürs erste langen. (Wichtige Daten liegen darüber hinaus verschlüsselt in der Cloud). Später wollte ich dann ein ganz einfaches NAS an anderer Stelle im Haus ins Netzwerk hängen und darüber das Backup fahren.

Wie schon erwähnt, RAID5 bietet doch eine gewisse Sicherheit, lässt relativ leicht/kostengünstig erweitern (nur eine statt zwei bei HDDs bei RAID1) Und man muss sich keine Gedanken drübermachen wie mann jetzt die Daten auf zwei HDDs verteilt (RAID 0 fällt sowieso flach)

Ich denk ich werd auf ESXi das System Aufbauen

Zu dem MB aus Post 27: brauch ich dazu nicht erst ein BIOS Update damit der den i3 3220T erkennt?


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum du die Festplatten von allen Betriebssystemen direkt ansprechen willst, wenn es doch auch Netzwerkfreigaben gibt.

Genauso vereint ein FakeRAID nur die Nachteile von Hardwareraid und Softwareraid (abgesehen von der Bootfähigkeit).
Unter Linux kann man auch ganz gut ein Software-RAID 5 laufen lassen

Für 650€ bekommst du übrigens ein System, mit Intel Netzwerkkarte, 3x WD RED, SAS HBA, SSD, ECC RAM und IOMMU Fähig.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, RAID5 bietet doch eine gewisse Sicherheit, lässt relativ leicht/kostengünstig erweitern (nur eine statt zwei bei HDDs bei RAID1) Und man muss sich keine Gedanken drübermachen wie mann jetzt die Daten auf zwei HDDs verteilt (RAID 0 fällt sowieso flach)


 
Nein RAID5 bietet keine Sicherheit! RAID ist in erster Linie zur Erhöhung der Verfügbarkeit (oder der Geschwindigkeit) gedacht. Während die Verfügbarkeit für Privatanwender eher keine große Rolle spielt (es gibt immer Ausnahmen) ist die Geschwindigkeitssteigerung angesichts des Flaschenhalses Netzwerk in so nem Heimserver auch eigentlich sinnlos.

RAID hilft dir lediglich beim Ausfall einer Platte (was mir persönlich seit 1982 noch nie passiert ist). Bei den mMn in Summe wesentlich häufigeren Fällen, kaputte NT, kaputter Controller, Überspannung (z.B. durch Blitzschlag), Viren, versehentliches Löschen usw. hilft RAID gar nicht!

Wenn es dir wichtig ist, dass du im Falle einer kaputten Platte sofort weiterarbeiten kannst ohne erst die Platte zu wechseln bzw. das parallel tun möchtest, dann ist RAID OK und die Mehrkosten vlt. gerechtfertigt. Allerdings würde ich behaupten, dass es eben bei einem privat genutzten Server nicht ganz so entscheidend ist ob er in so nem Fall mal für ein paar Stunden vom Netz muss. Zumal so ein Schaden vermutlich nur alle paar Jahre auftritt (wenn überhaupt). 

Wichtiger wäre bei der Platte regelmäßig die SMART Parameter auszulesen. Dort kündigt sich ein Plattenschaden (wenn er nicht spontan auftritt weil der Server vom Tisch gefallen ist ) normalerweise an und man kann im Voraus reagieren.

Das Argument mit dem Verteilen der Daten entfällt, wenn du eine entsprechend große Platte nimmst. 3 oder 4 TB und gut ist. Das ist ganz nebenbei auch vom Stromverbrauch her am besten. Wenn die Platte dann voll ist, dann kann man immer noch ne 2. kaufen oder eine größere, die es dann vermutlich auch schon geben wird. Dazu kommt, dass die Preise für Festplatten tendentiell immer weiter fallen und damit nicht jetzt schon ne Platte gekauft werden muss, die, wenn sie dann mal gebraucht wird wesentlich billiger zu haben ist.

Ganz nebenbei ist es mir immer wieder schleierhaft wie man privat zu zig TB Daten kommen kann. Ich spiegle daheim das Internet jedenfalls nicht und komme mit all der Musik (rd 500 Alben als FLAC - z.T. Hochbit) und zig tausend Bilder (zugegeben Filme speicher ich nicht zumindest nicht dauerhaft) nicht mal auf 1TB.


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Aufnahmen mit FRAPS sind (selbst im gerenderten Zustand) groß. Dazu kommen einige Spiele, anderes Filmmaterial, .ISOs von alten Spielen (die aus der prä Steam/Origin etc. Zeit) 
Du meinst also kein RAID, dafür ne 3 TB HDD?

Ich denk ich hab wohl die Wahl: ganz oder garnicht. (So was zwischen drin, lohnt sich wohl nicht)

entweder das System von Timsu mit RAID 5, ECC, ZFS, HBA (knapp 650 €) etc.

oder die "normale" nur mit 3 TB HDD, Intel i3 (wohl knapp,  400 €) halt ohne Höchstverfügbarkeit, dafür das Geld in ein kleines NAS mit ebenfalls 3 (oder 2x2 wenn man inkrementell speichert) TB als Backup? (hat dann den Vorteil das die Daten so immer noch im Netzwerk Vorhanden sind.

Danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Nur weil du ein RAID 5 hast, kannst du nich das Backup weglassen.
Genauso sollte das Backup nicht die ganze Zeit am Strom hängen, denn es kann ja immer noch ein Blitzschlag kommen.
Für Backups sollte man externe Medien wie eSATA/USB3 Platten oder Wechselrahmen nutzen.


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

hatte ich ja so nicht vor. Das Backup sind ja die Daten im PC. Alles Daten die den Weltuntergang überleben müssen tun das auch (auf diversen Cloudspeichern (alles per TrueCrypt verschlüsselt) auf DVD und CD etc. Der Rest währ zwar ärgerlich (Die Filme und Spiele gibt es ja noch als DVD bzw. BluRay)
Fände es halt Praktisch, das alles automatisch gebackupt wird und ich nicht alle paar Tage die Externe ausm Schrank hohlen muss (wie bisher) um das Backup durchzuführen


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Dein Backupspeicher sollte nicht permanent am Strom hängen. Bei nem Blitzschlag ist u.U. dein PC und dein Server platt! Deswegen funktioniert eingentlich nur ne externe Platte, die nicht permanent am Rechner bzw. Strom hängt. Gut, wenns brennt ist die dann auch hinüber...

Übrigens ich habe ZFS und ECC ohne RAID...


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Wie gesagt, die Daten die alles Überleben müssen, tun es auch. Dann muss ich wohl mir die Zeit weiterhin immer nehmen mit dem Backup. Gibt es da gute (bezahlbare) Software die darauf ausgelegt ist Server (inkl. VM) zu backuppen?


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Man könnte rsnapshot nehmen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*



Nilson schrieb:


> Zu dem MB aus Post 27: brauch ich dazu nicht erst ein BIOS Update damit der den i3 3220T erkennt?


 Da es ivy schon eine weile gibt und boards immer mit einem halbwegs aktuellen bios geliefert werden nehm ich doch mal stark an, das es gleich geht.


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Also zusammenfassung:

*System 1 (Intel, kein ECC, kein ZFS, kein RAID*)

*CPU:* i3 3220T
*MB:* ASUS P8P67 Evo Rev 3.0
*CPU Kühler:*Scythe Mine 2
*RAM:* 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
*SSD:* 128 GB Crucial M4
*HDD:* 1x3TB WD RED
*PSU* 300 Watt BeQuiet

Dazu: 3 TB WD Red + USB3.0 Gehäuse für Backups

=> ca.  500 € + 160 € = 660 €

*System 2 (AMD, ECC und ZFS, kein RAID)*

*CPU:* AMD Athlon II X2 270
*MB:* ASUS M5A97 Evo R2.0
*CPU Kühler:*Scythe Mine 2
*RAM:* 8GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 ECC DIMM CL9 Dual Kitt
*SSD:* 128 GB Crucial M4
*HDD:* 1x3TB WD RED
*HBA:* IBM ServeRAID M1015, PCIe 2.0 x8
*PSU:* 300 Watt BeQuiet
*Gbit:* Intel Netzwerkkarte EXPI9301CTBLK 1 Port 10/100/1000Mbit/s PCIe x1

Dazu: 3 TB WD Red + USB3.0 Gehäuse für Backups

=> ca. 580 € + 160 € = 740 €

System ist 1 schneller, bietet mehr Leistung/Watt, ist dafür (deutlich?) Fehleranfälliger im 24/7 Betrieb. Sehe ich das Richtig?


PS: Das die Dateisysteme keine so große Rolle (wegen der Netzwerkfreigabe) mehr spielen, daran muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen (vorallem, eine Hardware, mehrere Server). Ein Gast OS gibt frei und alle anderen greifen darüber zu.


----------



## Timsu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Würdest du bei System 1 auch ESXi als Unterbau nehmen (mit Windows Server)?
Da gibt es aber noch deutliche Einsparmöglichkeiten.
System 2 würde ich so aufbauen:
1 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Kingston SSDNow V300  60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SV300S37A/60G)
1 x AMD Athlon II X2 240, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (ADX240OCGQBOX)
2 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM  4GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3E9S/4G)
1 x ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJP0-G0EAY0MZ)
1 x Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter, 1x 1000Base-T, PCIe x1 (EXPI9301CT)
1 x Scythe Mine 2 (SCMN-2000)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3
=395€
Für 80€ gibt es den IBM M1015 bei ebay (neu)
Die Crucial ist zwar eine sehr gute SSD, aber für ESXi leider nicht so gut geeignet.
Für den IBM brauchst du noch so ein Kabel:
Delock mini-SAS Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Festplatte würde ich lieber per Esata an den IBM anschließen, mittels Gender Changer:
http://www.amazon.de/InLine-eSATA-auf-SATA-Adapter/dp/B000VFFB2Q/ref=pd_cp_computers_2

Als Gehäuse könnte man eines nehmen, welches UBS und eSATA bietet.
Außerdem kann die Backupfestplatte durchaus etwas günstigeres sein. (z.B. Seagate Barracuda 7200.14)

Edit: Deutlich fehleranfälliger finde ich übertrieben, allerdings bietet ZFS schon ein gehöriges Sicherheitsplus, damit dies aber funktioniert darf auf keinen Fall vorher in der Kette (RAM) ein Fehler auftreten. ZFS ist ein selbstheilendens Dateisystem und erkennt und behebt Fehler (in gewissem Maße) automatisch.
Falls du viel mit VMs testen willst, könnte man sich ein Upgrade auf 16GB RAM überlegen.


----------



## Nilson (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Danke für die Zusammenstellung, ja ESXi würde ich auch beim ersten nutzen.

Ich lass erstmal 8 GB, Das Board hat ja 4 Plätze, wenn es eng werden sollte, kann ich ja immer noch nachkaufen.

Die Qual der Wahl, ich schlafe drüber und google noch ne Runde und geb morgen bescheid (falls, wie üblich , nicht noch einer mit noch nem Vorschlag im die Ecke kommt ) und geb bescheid für was ich mich entschieden hab

So *die Entscheidung* ist auf die Sichere Variante (also AMD mit ZFS und ECC) Gefallen, da der primäre Zweck die Datenspeicherung ist und daher die Datensicherheit vor der Leistung steht und der AMD trotzdem genug Power habe sollte. mit allem (Server + Backup + Versand) komme ich so auf 660 €. Zwar mehr wie ich ursprünglich ausgeben wollte, dafür hab ich aber was gutes und sicheres.

Vielen Dank an alle dir mir geholfen haben zu diesem Punkt zu kommen. Allen zusammen eine frohe Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Timsu (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Klar, wenn du noch Fragen zur Software hast, einfach hier stellen.
Darauf achten, unbufferes RAM zu kaufen, ECC im BIOS zu aktivieren und den IBM auf IT Mode flashen.


----------



## Nilson (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

unbuffered? Ich hab den Kingston RAM genommen, den du mir empfohlen hast, aber soweit ich das seh, ist der das ja.
Und zum flashen des IBM. Google findet da zwar einiges, aber welche der Anleitungen führt zu dem was ich benötige?


----------



## Timsu (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Du kannst mal die Anleitung testen:
IBM ServeRAID M1015 Part 4: Cross flashing to a LSI9211-8i in IT or IR modeServeTheHome – Server and Workstation Reviews
Ich denke innerhalb der nächsten Woche werde ich auch meinen ersten LSI-Controller (IBM M1015= umgelabelter LSI) haben (kommt auf mein ebay Glück an), vielleicht kann ich dann ja auch noch eigenes Feedback zum flashen geben.


----------



## Nilson (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Hallo,

erstmal nochmal Danke, der Server läuft, denn noch hab ich ein paar Probleme mit dem Backup.

Zuerst wollte ich die externe HDD an den IBM (erfolgreich auf IT Mode geflasht). Hat soweit geklappt, ZFS Volume erstellt, doch dann ergaben sich zwei Probleme:
a) Ich finde kein Weg die Snapshots auf eine andere Festplatte zu speichern (google findet zwar eine Lösungen doch bekomme ich die nicht zum laufen)
b) Wenn ich die HDD unmounte und dann ausschalte, hängt sich FreeNAS auf. Helfen tut nur: HDD an PC und alle vom FreeNAS erstellen Partitionen löschen.

*[Edit:]* FreeNAS strützt nicht ab ,wenn ich die externe HDD zusätzlich lösche, doch dann muss ich sie jedes mal neu initialisieren -> Daten weg*[/Edit]*

Also hab ich mir gedacht: Über Windows das Backup durchführen, doch auch hier: Fehlanzeige, sie wird nicht erkannt, da
a) der IBM ja an FreeNAS durchgereicht ist
b) der Onboard SATA Kontroller nicht durchgereicht werden kann, da ja die SSD dran hängt.
c) den USB 3.0 Kontroller nicht durchgereicht bekomme, da er von einem nicht virtualisierungsfahiges Gerät abhängt
d) der USB 2.0 Kontroller erst gar nicht zum durchreichen angeboten wird.
e) meine alte ASUS U3S6 (Test weise angeschlossen) auch nicht durchgereicht wird

Also: Wie zu Hölle bekomm ich die HDD zum laufen. falls es hilft die "Seagate Barracuda 7200.14" steckt in einem "Fantec DB-ALU3e eSata 8.9cm USB3.0 Aluminium Schwarz"

Könnte zwar das Backup über den Pc machen, aber das ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. 

Im Grunde will ich doch nur:
Festplatte aus dem Schrank hohlen -> Anstöpseln -> FreeNAS Interface -> Backup der Veränderten Daten -> Warten -> Abstöpseln -> Festplatte in den Schrank


----------



## Timsu (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

Als was für ein Dateisystem hast du denn die externe Platte formatiert?
ZFS würde ich da nicht unbedingt nehmen (ist glaube ich nicht dafür gedacht, dauernd zugesteckt/weggesteckt zu werden), probier mal ext2/3 oder UFS.
Würde sie per esata an dem IBM machen.
Backup dann per rsync oder einfach cp.



Spoiler



Alternative Quick&Dirty Lösung:
Auf die Netzwerkfreigabe von einem anderen Rechner zugreifen, an den die Platte per USB angeschlossen ist


----------



## Nilson (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hardware für ersten Heimserver*

So hab ich probiert mit folgendem Ergebnis:

Per FreeNAS formatiert (egal ob ZFS oder UFS): FreeNAS stürzt komplett ab, sobald ich die Festplatte ausschalte (vorher dismount) (muss VM reseten)
Per Gparted formatiert (egal ob ext2 oder ext3): Ich kann weiterhin auf die Daten (sobald Externe aus) über die Freigabe zugreifen, doch  lässt es sich nicht mehr über die WebGUI konfigurieren, sobald das Option etwas mit den Daten zu tun hat ("lade Informationen" Dauerschleife); Freigaben einrichten etc. gehen weiterhin. (auch hier hilft nur Reset). Darüber hinaus dauert es ewig bis die Platte nach dem Reset wieder gemounted ist.

Ganz so, also ob FreeNAS (oder der IBM oder sonstwas) nicht damit klarkommen will, dass ein Platte über SATA plötzlich nicht mehr da ist.

An die "Quick&Dirty Lösung" hab ich auch schon gedacht, blos ist halt alles andere als Ideal.

Auch wenn ZFS nicht für "an aus" gemacht ist. Ist es nicht sinnvoller es trotzdem darüber zu versuchen, weil was bringt mir ZFS, wenn die Daten nach einem Defekt nicht über ZFS ihre Integrität behalten haben? Oder werden die Prüfsummen mitgespeichert?

Edit: Der Screenshot zeigt die ESXi Konsole von FreeNAS, wenn Externe HDD an -> mount -> dismount -> aus -> FreeNAS hänger


*EDIT: Problem Gelöst: ufs per Konsole (und nicht über den Volumenmanager) formatiert und keine Problem mehr *

Ist nur die Frage warum :B. Egal, ich werde mich mal in rsync einlesen und mich dann nochmal melden.

*Edit 2:* Auch das Backup per rsync hat funktioniert. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------

